# WOW!!! Buckle up y’all!!



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Somebody jump on this!
It works Perfect!!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

on a more serious note,









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Somebody jump on this!
> It works Perfect!!
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Jebus.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Is that a deal?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doesn't know what he is selling.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Chito said:


> Doesn't know what he is selling.


$700 high lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wootang said:


> $700 high lol


I would charge $950 an hour.
That would be my fee for me having to play this amp.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

That DRRI is a good deal however...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> That DRRI is a good deal however...


Under half price of current retail which would be $1900+


----------

